# 15 year old whos having trouble with IBS



## 19490

Hi Im 15 and I got diagnosed with IBS in September and I am just really having trouble with it! I dont know what I can and cant eat! Its just really affecting my attendence in school! Help! Please share some recipes or advice Im open ears! Thanks!


----------



## sazzy

Heya, i'm 13 and had IBS since i was 11. So i know how you feel it really sux! Luckily my attendance isn't too badly affected, but when i am off it's usually through IBS. IBS is different for everyone, so keeping a diary of what you can or can't eat is a good idea. Avoid very spicy food, pepper sets me off no end! And greasy food doesn't help either. A high fibre diet can help many people, well just generally eating abnormally healthily seems to help me (yes rabbit food isn't great tasting but if it helps .... lol)Be open to your friends about your condition, if you haven't done so already tell them about it. I know it's embarrassing but if they're real friends they'll be there to support you and it's much easier with friends behind you. Unfortunately it's something we all have to accept and learn to live with, that doesn't mean you have to do it alone!Hope i helped!


----------



## mimimeila

I'm 15 too and I have not explained anything about my ibs to any of my friends...but I think that seeing as people on this website are happier and a bit better when they have a friend or 2 that know about their IBS and care, it'll just make me more relaxed. I'm probably going to ask to talk to one of my best friends privately and SOMEHOW explain this, I just want someone to know! But it doens't mean it's not terrifying!


----------



## sazzy

When I told some of my friends. It just sort of came up. We were talking about problems we had, and it seems a lot of my friends had some pretty embarassing little problems aswell. So I told them about my IBS, and they understood totally. I think it's easier if you just sort of tell them when the conversation seems to be moving to an appropriate moment.


----------



## ehh

hey im 15 and have had ibs since i was 13. i think i got it from drinking tons of coffee in 8th grade and also entering high school may have affected it too. ive had it for 2 years, but i still havent found a solution that totally works. i take metamucil which is disgusting! but works somewhat.. i also take bentyl and amitriptyline. i also have acid reflux disease. i am suppose to go to a proffesional stomach doctor but i really hate talking about my condition.. im really nervous for that. its really annoying when i try to make plans with friends, but my stomach hurts so i cancel. it happens all the time.. i am also worried that i will experience an attack while at school or when with friends (which happens a lot). i feel very alone. none of my friends know what i go through and no one really knows what it feels like. i can get very frustrated and upset with it, i cant seem to keep it under control. i seriously wish i didnt have to deal with all of it, cause its terrible! i just need some advice and a friend who goes through the same things i go through. please help me! :/


----------



## Lookie-A-Cookie

Wow, it seems many of us 15 year olds have ibs and have had it for years. I've had it since I was seven, amazingly! But when I was younger, I ignored it, as I've gotten older and stress has increased, it's come close to practically killing me (in a sadly literal sense). What I've noticed over time is that starches (like potatoes and bread, etc) usually settle your stomach if you're feeling too much pain to eat. Avoid milk at all costs - dairy = your worst nightmare.. which sucks cause milk is my favorite drink u.u.Also, you'll want to watch out for red meats, just don't eat large amounts at once - small servings. Fish is usually okay, but avoid frying it. Products with lots of oils are bad and will often cause pain, which is why fried foods are something to avoid. So far it's taken a lot to get used to, but I'm practically becoming a vegetarian, but I do eat meat sometimes. SOUP is your best friend. Ask you parents to get a soup cook book. It will do wonders. Stew is great, beef stew, vegetable stew, noodles, etc, if you're sick of thin runny soup - stew. Even if you can't get your parents to learn these things, you should, so you can take care of yourself. Although it's really painful and sometimes I can't stand the pain, I think I'm kind of lucky to have something that helps me learn to eat healthy. It sucks and hurts right now - but hey! Think of it this way, it's not physical and won't lessen your life! If anything, it will enhance it in the long run, aside from the pain, you're healthy and this will help you get healthier and live longer.Make sure you get enough sleep at night, it sucks to go to bed earlier than 10 pm, but goodness, the wonders it will do for you.Take care! I'm here to talk if anyone needs me!~Cyn


----------



## SpAsMaN*

What can help you is home made patato fries.You put oil on a pan with chopped patato.Put this in a often.It is much better than Chips and it is a very healthy snack.Also,take it easy with sweet cereals and cookies Be careful with doctors and meds,it's not always good ideas.


----------



## loolu

hey! i got IBS when i was 14. ive been back and forth to the doctors and only now got answers. im currently 17 and am starting to find things that will help me take control of it. i was really scared to eat in school or before school because it would make it worse but that is really the worst thing that you can do. i went and saw a diatician a couple weeks ago and that really really helped me out alot. im a vegan also so she really helped me set out guidlines of what i should have and things that will potentially make sypmtoms worse, and eating patterns things like that that are really helpful. so perhaps seeing a diatician would help if your not sure.


----------



## Bazzy

I'm 14 and I've had IBS since I was about 4 or 5 so I've been on a lot of diets. Try to stay away from RAW vegetables, cooked ones should be fine. Popcorn is bad because of all of the insoluble fiber in it. Also, you can try a glucose only diet (natural sugar). This means no fruit or fruit juice, no cookies, no junk food. When my doc put me on this diet, I lived on plain chicken and gatorade :/


----------



## kelseypink15

Hey I'm 15 too and I was diagnosed with IBS just last month. It's really tough and definitely embarassing! I am so afraid to go out to eat with my family, and we ended up going out for dinner the day I was diagnosed (I have NO idea why...) and I ended up not eating anything, because I was so afraid of how much pain I would be in and what if I had to go to the bathroom?! It was so bad that I ended up having a panic attack when we got home! I know that one food that doesn't bother me and I LOVE to eat (at least once, if not twice a day) as a side with meals, is baked sweet potato fries! I take a sweet potato and cut it up into little french fries, and then I spray a baking pan with olive oil spray, lay the fries in an even layer on the pan, and bake them for 30 minutes. I flip them about halfway through so that they get an even coverage haha







I also sometimes sprinkle a little salt on them, just for taste! I LOVE sweet potatoes and these are fun to eat cause I can't eat greasy french fries anymore! Other foods that are safe with me are baked/grilled chicken, shrimp, and fish, most fruits and vegetables, and some grains.Foods that are NOT good for me are fried/greasy foods, dairy (no more ice cream







), carbonated beverages of any kind, most flavored drinks like gatorade, most desserts give me bad gas (ewww) haha, chocolate, cheese (ya..I guess that's dairy haha), anything really cold or frozen (like ice cream! I am kind of obsessed with ice cream haha) basically all the good stuff! Hahaha but I really don't hate my new diet, I just have to find ways to make it really good! I have been looking really hard for a good dessert to have, but most everything has some sort of dairy, or lots of fat and sugar... So if anyone has any suggestions, I'd be glad to hear 'em! Haha


----------



## Katie_ann

Hi, I'm 15 too and just recently was diagnosed with IBS. I H-A-T-E hate it!! lol I completely understand about not wanting to tell friends. I have only told 1 friend and to be honest I am SOOO glad I did. Whenever I am having issues with it she is always there to talk. One time when i was sleeping over at her house I had to take meds before I ate (didnt end up helping...) but she didn't ask any questions about it and has been so helpful and kind throughout this whole thing. I really suggest telling a friend you can trust. It really does help.As for foods...I need to start working on that too! Like you, I have NO idea what my "trigger foods" are. I started to keep a diary before I started this new medicine but after the first day every single time I ate I was sick so I gave up the food diary idea lol. But now I think I need to start it again. I would prob. suggest doing that too...Other than that I am VERY new to all of this so I really have no advice. But I am always here for support and venting! lol I am so excited I just found this forum because I think its what I needed! Hope everything is going better for you!!


----------



## xmechman93x

Im 16 and was diagnosed with IBS and Crohnes Disease in the 7th grade. Morning are always not very good and attendance is affected. It seems that getting up early and making sure im on time(which is never...luckily they know why so its ok) stresses me out. And if i have to use the bathroom during class more than once ill freak out and it makes it worse...


----------



## Rani_114

i'm 15 and last year i was diagnosed with IBS... i just joined this site and reading through some of this stuff has made me feel so much better







None of my friends know i have IBS and my attendance is so bad at the moment it's only been three weeks of school and i have missed 4 days already.I was off school today as well beacuse of this... talk about fustratingI eat anything and everything might as well take the bull by its horns hahai have no idea what my trigger foods are either hmmm still need to work on that...THis Forum is great!!!!!!


----------



## RWeb

Rani_114 said:


> i'm 15 and last year i was diagnosed with IBS... i just joined this site and reading through some of this stuff has made me feel so much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of my friends know i have IBS and my attendance is so bad at the moment it's only been three weeks of school and i have missed 4 days already.I was off school today as well beacuse of this... talk about fustratingI eat anything and everything might as well take the bull by its horns hahai have no idea what my trigger foods are either hmmm still need to work on that...THis Forum is great!!!!!!


Raw fruits, raw vegetables, raw greens, raw sprouts, and seeds (including those from fresh fruits or vegetables), are all very high in insoluble fiber. Be particularly careful with fruits and vegetables that have tough skins or hulls such as blueberries, cherries, apples, grapes, peas, corn, bell peppers, celery, etc. It helps tremendously to peel and cook these fruits and vegetables until tender, as this makes their fiber content dramatically less likely to trigger attacks. It is also a healthy habit to routinely incorporate fruits and veggies as secondary ingredients in recipes with soluble fiber foods as the main ingredients. If possible, buy organic produce only, as the chemical pesticides and herbicides used on fruits and vegetables can have adverse health effects. ---------------------------Vegetable Garden + Home Garden = My GardenWLB


----------



## Logitech2000

i was diagnosed with ibs by my doctor just before xmas but i had it in the summer 2009not ruined my whole life yet i just get it bad in mornings on skoollweekends and holidays is just like normalvery wierd


----------



## BabyGirl27

Wow! I'm 16 and have been dealing with stomach problems for 6 years now. I've had my Gull bladder removed and tones of scopes and stuff and still haven't been able to deal with it. I feel the same about telling my friends I'm too scared I just got the nerve to explain it to my boyfriend who has been dealing with it for almost a year now but never really knew why I got the pain and what goes on. The only thing I have found is smoking a little bit of weed but that is illegal so you have to be careful doing that. I haven't been able to find out foods that work but my nutrionist i went to said to write it down and figure out what hurts the most and what doesn't hurt or hurts less and what happens. Also taking any fibre suppliments could help. Try making milk shakes with peanut butter and heathly things in it makes it easier to digest sometimes. You have to find things that work. I haven't been able to find anything yet so it is hard and i've gotten to the point where I hate it and I don't want to live with it anymore. I'm under a lot of stress I don't go to high school anymore I attend an adult education centre and I end up going 2-3 times a week if i'm lucky. But I'm Quickly learning on here you have to try and not let it get you down, don't stress about it. If your just getting used to it now, try and do things that distract you from the pain and can help you still live a life.


----------



## baz22p

Hi all,Reading this thread about IBS affecting so many teenagers saddens me somewhat - everyone should have the opportunity to enjoy life as much as possible, but IBS can be so restricting. I think it shows how IBS is a growing problem among all age groups. Because of this, I think it is well overdue that there is more support from schools at all levels. BTW, I am not a teenager, so my view may not be appreciated within this thread, I am actually in my late 40's! My school-life wasn't affected by IBS, so I find it hard to appreciate fully what is like for you all, although it wasn't completely free of problems (including health) but this is another story.I fully back the idea that there should be greater support for IBSer's, but especially for the younger/teenage element of us sufferers.My best wishes to you all,Baz


----------



## BabyGirl27

I.B.S. Is a hard thing to live with and it has taken control of my life. but this website is nice for all people who suffer from this to know that we aren't alone. I like knowing I'm not the only one who hates living with it, I think there should be more research for it to because it might not be life threatning it is life consuming and it's not fair. And all oppinions and concerns are appreciated no matter what the age. It's nice to know that people do care about us and want to help as much as they can or wish they could


----------



## Exelweb

Hi Dear....I am 21 and got diagnosed with IBS too. But never lost hope. I just followed some interesting and effective home remedies and they have cleared my problem. Do not get worried and see your problem in big size. I have something that can really hep you to cope up with IBS problem. All you need to do is to go through these Natural Home Remedies for Irritable Bowel Syndrome and unbelievably you will get relief from your pains. Simple but effective...Try these. Take Care........


----------



## HF2011

Lookie-A-Cookie said:


> Wow, it seems many of us 15 year olds have ibs and have had it for years. I've had it since I was seven, amazingly! But when I was younger, I ignored it, as I've gotten older and stress has increased, it's come close to practically killing me (in a sadly literal sense). What I've noticed over time is that starches (like potatoes and bread, etc) usually settle your stomach if you're feeling too much pain to eat. Avoid milk at all costs - dairy = your worst nightmare.. which sucks cause milk is my favorite drink u.u.Also, you'll want to watch out for red meats, just don't eat large amounts at once - small servings. Fish is usually okay, but avoid frying it. Products with lots of oils are bad and will often cause pain, which is why fried foods are something to avoid. So far it's taken a lot to get used to, but I'm practically becoming a vegetarian, but I do eat meat sometimes. SOUP is your best friend. Ask you parents to get a soup cook book. It will do wonders. Stew is great, beef stew, vegetable stew, noodles, etc, if you're sick of thin runny soup - stew. Even if you can't get your parents to learn these things, you should, so you can take care of yourself. Although it's really painful and sometimes I can't stand the pain, I think I'm kind of lucky to have something that helps me learn to eat healthy. It sucks and hurts right now - but hey! Think of it this way, it's not physical and won't lessen your life! If anything, it will enhance it in the long run, aside from the pain, you're healthy and this will help you get healthier and live longer.Make sure you get enough sleep at night, it sucks to go to bed earlier than 10 pm, but goodness, the wonders it will do for you.Take care! I'm here to talk if anyone needs me!~Cyn


Hey I was recently diagnosed with IBS, Ijust turned 17 and havent had anyone to relate to! You seem to know a lot about this. I was wondering if you get "flare ups" where IBS causes pain and gets really bad? Noone Ive talked to on here seems to get them!Well I hope youll reply back!


----------



## clovertail13

As for food, rice has been my best friend. Most of the time if I can't eat anything, I'll eat rice. Obviously don't eat too much fatty stuff or dairy. For school, what I did was brought a note to the nurse saying that if I needed to eat/drink something to settle my stomach or if I had to go to the bathroom I could. She then told all my teachers. At first, it may be a little awkward if someone or your teacher asks about it, but it gets better







I don't know if you have D or C, but you can try to manage them by taking laxatives or stuff that hardens it Medecine for gas helps me a ton. Gasx has strips that I carry with me everywhere, and they're good because they're discreet and don't taste bad Youll just have to try different things..... Some medicines or foods may work and some may not. Test things out, and see what works for you







hope that helps


----------



## xSarahx

heyyy, i'm 17 and i've had IBS since I was 10. I still have troubles with eating foods that are so bad for me, but i've gotten better. Go see a doctor-they'll give you a reference to a gastrointestinologist aka GI, and they'll help you with your dietary habits and probably put you on medication. If you have other complications- i.e eating disorder or anemia- be sure to tell your doctor. They can hook you up to an IV and give you the nutrients (in my case, Iron) that you need to get better and start a healthy lifestyle







I told 3 of my closest friends that I had IBS- by total fluke. I take three pills a day that are antispasmodics (they help with cramping) and at lunch at school one day i just whipped out my pills and took one... I got some weird looks and was forced to explain ahah. But i'm glad they know cause now when we go out they know that I have special needs for my diet and are very sensative towards it. Your friends will probably understand and be the same, they don't want to see you in pain!!!Hope this helps, message me if you need anythingSarah xxx


----------



## AnxietyPrincess

clovertail13 said:


> As for food, rice has been my best friend. Most of the time if I can't eat anything, I'll eat rice. Obviously don't eat too much fatty stuff or dairy. For school, what I did was brought a note to the nurse saying that if I needed to eat/drink something to settle my stomach or if I had to go to the bathroom I could. She then told all my teachers. At first, it may be a little awkward if someone or your teacher asks about it, but it gets better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you have D or C, but you can try to manage them by taking laxatives or stuff that hardens it Medecine for gas helps me a ton. Gasx has strips that I carry with me everywhere, and they're good because they're discreet and don't taste bad Youll just have to try different things..... Some medicines or foods may work and some may not. Test things out, and see what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that helps


Hey, My new favorite thing is rice. My dad has asked me several times "Eating rice again?" I eat rice multiple times a day. It's the one thing that has not upset my stomach. I definately think I am going to get Gas-x strips. I do take Bentyl, but it does not always help. I do not all my "trigger" foods. I can eat something today and be perfectly fine, but if I ate the same thing tomorrow I'd get extremely sick! :[ Your comment definately helped me a lot. Thank you!


----------



## AmeliaBx

Hello, I'm 15 I was only diagnosed with IBS last friday but I have been sufuring with it for sevral years also unfortunaly I have reflex sycope wich is a fainting disorder that often flares up with abdormal pains a(and untill lately I have had anmia which hasn't help lol) but reflex syncope gets better with age (most the time) and I havnt fainted in a while, any way back to IBS I've been having a lot of constipation and trapped gas, what can I do ?? (I'm also dyslexic so there will be quite a few spelling mastakes lol)


----------



## Strong

AmeliaBx said:


> Hello, I'm 15 I was only diagnosed with IBS last friday but I have been sufuring with it for sevral years also unfortunaly I have reflex sycope wich is a fainting disorder that often flares up with abdormal pains a(and untill lately I have had anmia which hasn't help lol) but reflex syncope gets better with age (most the time) and I havnt fainted in a while, any way back to IBS I've been having a lot of constipation and trapped gas, what can I do ?? (I'm also dyslexic so there will be quite a few spelling mastakes lol)


 Hi! I was diagnosed with IBS during the summer. (I'm 13 now.) And it got a lot worse when I started having horrible flare ups, gas, and symptoms. My parents don't want to go see a doctor, because they think that it costs too much money, or that I'm 'faking' it. And I have these horrible symptoms. Idk what I should do now, school's not any better. Because of my anxiety, people start commenting on me. And stuff like 'She has the worst Hygiene...' just isn't accepted. It's IBS. Any tips or diets I should follow thanks.


----------

